# Asking again. I need help naming my cookery school



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

We open in the spring and I still havnt a definite name for the business. Although i do like Cookery class. Class being CLASS Different font. Stylised to indicate style.

We'll be givng away the aprons students use and i want to get them printed asap

Please help. I'm getting useless feedback from friends and family. They either agree with everything i come up with or get all pretentious on me


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Does your school have a theme or focus you can play off of? A snazzy address perhaps?

So, where is your school? In Dundee? I'll be home next year visiting my dad in Carnoustie. I'll stop in and say hello if that's OK


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Cooking Matters?
Although your name is good.


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

Put your name on it. Either your first given name or your last or even your online name here. Buguts Cookery School. Okay I don't know know that cookery is a proper word but seriously, I go by the name Gunnar online for more then one reason. The main one being it was given to me at a Ren. Faire and for years some of the best friends i made there and interacted with in the real world didn't know it wasn't my real name. I even still harbor the idea of Gunnar's Patio, a nice little North Cali. Pub, with t-bone steaks. and honestly some people wouldn't even question the name... just figure it's some new cuisine...hmmm, the Bughut technique


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

K got a couple...

Cooking with Class

_Class_ Course
(as in crash course  )

What's Cooking?

_Class _it Up

McCLASS
(Ahem...j/k)

1. What have your family/friends suggested? (they can be helpful hey?  )
2. What's the location/town/suburb, or are you looking for something not local but global?
3. Is it "classic" cooking/ localised/stylisied/ haute cuisine/everyday home cooking?
4. Any local landmarks/points of reference?
5. Do you want to incorporate your name in the School's name?
6. Do you want to focus on the fact you are in Scotland?

OK, interrogation over!

Hope this helps focus on what you'd like to call it...let us know.

Daina


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

"Live Long and Prosper Cooking School".

Works for me.

Sounds like a healthy cooking school with a healthy attitude about the relationship between what you eat and what you are, which we all hope is a long lived person!

doc


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

I say think big, if there's a chance that it might become very well known. Something that sounds good even without the special font, since when spoken or written of, the font won't be there.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

I agree with using your first or last name, unless your name is Bertha Butts. (No offense meant to anyone with Bertha or Butts in their name, it just doesn't have a nice ring to it for a business name, imo).


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanks Ishbel

Cooking matters is a definite contender. I wish Id thought of it. Funny how you think you've exhausted all avenues then someone else opens up new ideas... Thats just what i was hoping for when i asked you guys

Cheers


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

The Bug Hut


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

not sure about the name thing Gunnar. I'd thought about using Bughut, but you really need google to grab onto it as a cookery school and it wouldnt work. BTW FYI Bughut came from the name we gave the kitchen before it was a kitchen. Because it was a glory hole full of junk and lots of spiders and other nasties. I still have a bug hanging over one of the windows, but its made of wire and fish scales. (work of art???)

DC I got goose bumps when i read cooking with class. Same same when i thought of Cookery Class. I like it for the same reason, but I'm just needing a bit more validation to be sure. It would do well on google. My Brothers a computer wizz with a variety of websites. He did my "one bite wonders" one and he gears it up to do its best on google. Makes sense.

Thank you all for you input. It's great that you want to help.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Well, where thats what we're all about Doc, I see the invasion of the pointy ear brigade descending in me for vulcan recipes. Cheers anyway


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Hey Jock.

We've so many classes, I'm having trouble pairing them down to manageable system.
No I dont have a snazzy address. Lovely setting tho. I'll post pics when i've figured out how.

Let me know when you're going to be in Carnoustie and you have an open invite


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

AW YETI ! I love you're possitive thinking. When this gets big!!! The Bug hut, with a description underneath could work. I'm working on that as I type x


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

If you like having "Class" in the name, how about "Culinary Class"? A plus would be anybody looking for a cooking school is likely to search using "Culinary" . . . eh?

But maybe it is too ordinary sounding. I don't know. I've looked through online thesauruses and kind of burnt myself out for now :crazy:


----------



## buellride (Sep 2, 2009)

Maybe these???

- The Concoction Class
- Culinary Concoctions
- Artistry in Food

Good Luck BugHut!!!

Paul


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

*The Culinary School*

_* Back 2 Basics*_

* B2B*

*Petals*


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm a little on the slow side. Can you explain what the above response is supposed to mean? 

Like to hear what you meant, really.

tx,
doc


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

Yoda?  dfajhbg;adfiubg.lf


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Ah Doc. I assumed you were having a laugh. "live long and prosper" being Spock from Star trek's monika. He's a Vulcan with pointy ears. If you've never watched star trek you wouldnt know. I meant no offence.
I did appreciate you're reasoning behind it, but I thought you were being funny. 
Sorry


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Live Long and Prosper.....pure Vulcan from Spock the science officer on Star Trek.

You cook well, you live well, and long, and hopefully prosper 

Bughut...What colours your aprons gonna be?


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Thanks Bughut.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm going to use your idea Ishbel. I love "COOKING MATTERS" For a few reasons:-

Because IT DOES

"COOKING" Should be a great google link

And It sounds great and sits well with me.

Cheers Ishbel.

DC - I'm keen to use your "CLASS COURSE" (crash course) idea too, in the marketing and advertising Thank you.

Humungus thanks to all of you for your interest and ideas.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome Bughut...wishing you all the best with it. Nothing like a new venture to spark up life


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

YAAAAY - that's great, Bughut!

You're right - the title says it all.... and a wee bit less scary than 'Bughut's cookery school ('Elf n Safety comes to mind)!!!


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

I wanna know what Ishbel gets for winning first prize


----------

